

Ask HN: easiest way to set up secure development environment with public urls? - phpchimp

What's the easiest way (cheaper is better of course) to restrict access to most urls of a development server while allowing access to some urls (for widgets which might be placed anywhere).    The urls which should be publically accessible are not easily routable to the same directory.
======
epall
Use HTTP Basic authentication, probably with .htaccess files? See

<http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/htaccess.html>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_access_authentication>
<http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/auth.html>

